# se puede resetear el bios?



## Gama (Mar 16, 2006)

saben si hay la forma de eliminar las actualizaciones del bios en una pc?

seria resetear el bios?, en este caso solo tengo 1 jumper en toda la tarjeta madre. con el nombre RTC RSET ( le falta la "E" en RESET)


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2006)

solo 1 jumper?
mmmmmm pues por eliminacion debe ser ese

lo de la "E" no hay problema ya ves como son de huevones ....jajajaja

no cres que es muy drastico?


y si tienes dudas  lee el manual de tu Motherboard

hay dice


Saludos


----------



## maunix (Mar 16, 2006)

Gama dijo:
			
		

> saben si hay la forma de eliminar las actualizaciones del bios en una pc?
> 
> seria resetear el bios?, en este caso solo tengo 1 jumper en toda la tarjeta madre. con el nombre RTC RSET ( le falta la "E" en RESET)



Algunas pcs tienen la opción de dual bios, en la cual puedes hacer que la copia actual de la flash sea reemplazada por una provista por una memoria que no se borra.  Esto surgió a raíz del virus Chernobyl que dañaba las bios dejando las pcs inutilizables.

Además de esto, el caso general que se ve en los mothers de RESET es simplemente borrar el estado de las variables del BIOS SETUP, pero de ninguna manera estas reseteando o volviendo atras a la bios!!  simplemente pones a valores por defaults las variables de la bios, se entendio?


----------



## crespo (Mar 17, 2006)

lo mas facil y rapido saca la pila de la bios con el pc apagado cuenta hasta 60 y la vuelves a poner facil no?

suerte


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 17, 2006)

crespo dijo:
			
		

> lo mas facil y rapido saca la pila de la bios con el pc apagado cuenta hasta 60 y la vuelves a poner facil no?
> 
> suerte



Compañero, como ya aclararon antes, eso es para borrar las configuraciones de la BIOS, lo que el autor quieres borrar una actualización que instaló, para lo cuál no tengo ninguna sugerencia , espero pueda resolver su problema, que tal si intenta bajar la versión que tenía su bios originalmente???

Saludos


----------

